# Lnk mit rel="follow"



## lajilla (27. Januar 2011)

Hallo in die Runde,
ein großes Immobilienportal sammelt über diverses SEO-Agenturen Links. Die Backlinks stellen diese dann auf ein anderes Portal ein. Soweit, so gut. Die Backlinks erhalten alle ein Attribut rel="follow" (ist nicht verwechselt mit rel="nofollow"). Bei Google habe ich nur gefunden, dass es dieses Attribut nicht gibt. Weiß jemand etwas mehr darüber und welcher Zweck damit verfolgt wird?
Danke schon mal im Voraus.
Roeveich-Immobilien


----------



## marike26 (21. September 2011)

Hi,

soweit ich weiß, gibt es dieses Attribut nicht. Da das aber ja eine Wissenschaft ist, wo man nicht immer alles so genau weiß, kann es sein, das sie einfach mal auf gut Glück es versuchen. Schaden wird es ja nicht.


----------



## GMF (24. Oktober 2011)

Der Thread ist 8 Monate alt.....


rel="follow" gibt es nicht da er nicht gebraucht wird. Jeder Link der kein rel="nofollow" hat ist ein "follow" link. Kann aber gut sein, dass man bald rel="follow" angeben muss xD


----------



## threadi (24. Oktober 2011)

Das Attribut rel gibt es durchaus. Der Wert "follow" macht jedoch nur wenig Sinn. Das ist wie schon gesagt der Standardwert und würde nur in Zusammenhang mit der Sperre über robots.txt oder meta-Tags Sinn machen. 


```
rel="nofollow"
```

wird btw. von Wikipedia auf alle externen Links gesetzt.


----------

